# Ehler's Danlos Syndrome?



## Ezio (Jan 3, 2013)

Does anyone else have this or have a family member/friend with it? 

I have type 3 and a high possibility of having type 4 (have to wait for $$$ genetic test for confirmation). 

Just wondering if anyone has found any braces for the ankles/wrists/knees that actually work? Any exercises that help strengthen the muscles around the joint?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

Closed. No medical advice is given on this forum.


----------

